# I think you should vote for this man!



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2011)

Mods please don't close this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 move it if you have to. I only posted it mainly because who doesn't have facebook these days?

This man in the video is Nathan Barnatt. You might know him better as Trale Lewous. Or you might know him as Keith Apicary, the man who interrupted G4 on E3 2010 asking Olivia Munn if she seen the Dreamcast 2.

He does a lot of videos, he's, I don't know the best word, a comedian? He's in a contest right now where he could win $10,000. And that money will go to fund his two new music videos that he has planned:



Here is his full youtube video link where in the description, he links to the page you vote for. 

*Or if you don't want to watch his video, and just want to vote:*
http://apps.facebook.com/tenthousanddance/...185811734768144

He already has two music videos out (see spoilers):


Check out his Keith Apicary videos where he basically just plays the stereotypical gamer who has a slur, glasses and is geeky. Or check out his Trale Lewous videos where he basically advertises candys. 

It's also really great that if he wins, he's not going to put the money to waste or whatever or saving it, he spends it to entertain us. So please vote for his video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, here's a link to the song from Fantomenk: http://8bc.org/music/FantomenK/Getting+Mel...Out+Of+My+Head/


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Umm...the first video says, "This video has been removed by the user."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah I know. Gonna try and see if he has a different video up.

Edit: And he did, little different, but still has the great music in it. Also check out his Keith Apicary videos if you want some lulz.


----------



## mad567 (Jan 25, 2011)

damm where the hell he found all these handhelds in the third video??


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 25, 2011)

I love me some Keith Apicary!

Most definitely voted


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> damm where the hell he found all these handhelds in the third video??



Last I checked, he doesn't work. He just makes videos, which he gets paid for. And he makes MP3's where people buy them off of iTunes, Amazon. He has DVD's sold through Screwattack.com, he has t-shirts and everything that people can buy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mods please don't close this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or a 'Twitter' or 'MySpace' or any other social network site available - but then again I don't HAVE a social life out of GBATemp...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2011)

lol myspace


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mods please don't close this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a Facebook account nor any social networking site account. What do you have to say for this??

I do have accounts on gaming sites like IGN, GameFaqs, GBAtemp and PSPhacks. Apart from those....none.
My social life is 'outside' the internet world so these 'virtual' social networks are not for me. I'm sure no one will believe what I just said, but this is the truth.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mods please don't close this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't.


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't do facebook,or any of them for that matter...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

This isn't about if you have facebook or not -_-


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 27, 2011)

You forgot to mention his Ray Amsley videos.
Also I voted for him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention his Ray Amsley videos.
> Also I voted for him.



I was going to, but so far his Ray Amsley is a hit or miss with a lot of people still.


----------

